# JSP/Servlets Buchempfehlung



## Dreezard (23. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mich im Internet schon ziehmlich umgeschaut, aber egal wo ich suche, ich kann einfach keine Vernünftigen Bücher zum Thema JSP/Servlets finden. Wenn es empfehlungen gibt sind die bücher zumeist 6-7 Jahre alt und basieren auf höchstens JSP 1.2 .
Ich suche allerdings ein Buch, dass mich (programmierer) ohne viel Programmiergrundlagen erklärung an die Thematik heranbringt und vorallem auch aufzeigt, wie eine saubere Trennung zwischen HTML und Servlet-Code erreicht wird. In den meisten Büchern sehe ich nur Seitenweise JSP zwischen HTML rumhängen oder Seitenweise HTML im Servlet.
Wenn es solch ein Buch gibt, dass auf zumindest JSP 2.0 Beruht und zu gebrauchen ist wäre ich für einen Tipp dankbar!


----------



## maki (23. Dez 2007)

Wie wär's mi dem hier: http://www.amazon.de/Core-Servlets-...ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1198414606&sr=1-7

Servlet 2.4 und JSP 2.0, von 2003.

Gelesen hab ich es selbst nicht  Daher hab ich keine Ahnung, ob es etwas taugt.

Um MVC zu realisieren nutzt man meist Frameworks, da der Aufwand das selbst mit JSP und Servlets zu implementieren ziemlich hoch ist.


----------



## Dreezard (23. Dez 2007)

Danke. Das ließt sich schonmal ganz gut.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Buch?
Und ich würde das MVC Prinzip gern verstehen bevor ich es einsetze. Also dachte ich mir, dass es vieleicht vom Lerneffekt sinnvoller ist, wenn ich soetwas mal selbst implementiere. Gibt es dazu auch ein Buch oder ein gutes Tutorial wie man soetwas angeht?
Mein problem ist immernoch zu verstehen wie eine Website intern gut sturkturiert wird.
Es geht mir darum diese Technik auch im Berufsleben einsetzen zu können und nicht nur schnell eine kleine Site für mich aufzusetzen.


----------



## maki (23. Dez 2007)

> Und ich würde das MVC Prinzip gern verstehen bevor ich es einsetze. Also dachte ich mir, dass es vieleicht vom Lerneffekt sinnvoller ist, wenn ich soetwas mal selbst implementiere. Gibt es dazu auch ein Buch oder ein gutes Tutorial wie man soetwas angeht?


Das wird eigentlich in jedem Buch behandelt, Tutorials gibt's massenhaft im I-Net.



> Mein problem ist immernoch zu verstehen wie eine Website intern gut sturkturiert wird.


Nur das wir uns richtig verstehen: Es geht hier nich um "Websites", es geht um Anwendungen mit Webinterface, d.h. Programe mit Logik und meist auch mit Datenbanken.


----------



## fehlerfinder (13. Mrz 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wie wär's mi dem hier: Core Servlets and Java Server Pages (JSP): Volume 1: Core Technologies: 1 (Core): Larry Brown, Marty Hall: Amazon.de: Englische Bücher


Auch wenn der Thread schon einige Monde auf dem Buckel hat:

Es gibt von dem Buch inzwischen auch eine Online-Version (im englischen Original):
Free Online Version of Core Servlets and JavaServer Pages (Second Edition) in PDF bzw. Free Online Version of More Servlets and JavaServer Pages (First Edition) in PDF

Kapitel 15 von ersterem behandelt MVC.


----------



## EmrahKilic (25. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und wuíll mir auch ein Buch über JSP kaufen allerdings bin ich noch ein Anfänger deshlab brauche ich auch ein Buch das in Deutsch ist. Könnt ihr mir villeicht ein Buch empfehlen


----------



## juniverse (25. Mrz 2009)

EmrahKilic hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und wuíll mir auch ein Buch über JSP kaufen allerdings bin ich noch ein Anfänger deshlab brauche ich auch ein Buch das in Deutsch ist. Könnt ihr mir villeicht ein Buch empfehlen




kannst ja mal das oreilly--- head first servlets und jsp checken..
das ist sehr untrocken. fast comic style. vermittelt aber die konzepte verständlich.
sone formlose zeichnung find ich oft treffender als irgendwelche spec dinger...
ich hab mir das ding in englisch reingezogen und bin fix durchgekommen.

ansonsten gibts ja noch die pearson more und core büchers...
die sind, find ich, nur mittelhilfreich was die konzepte angeht... aber sicher besser zum nachschlagen.


----------



## EmrahKilic (25. Mrz 2009)

juniverse hat gesagt.:


> kannst ja mal das oreilly--- head first servlets und jsp checken..
> das ist sehr untrocken. fast comic style. vermittelt aber die konzepte verständlich.
> sone formlose zeichnung find ich oft treffender als irgendwelche spec dinger...
> ich hab mir das ding in englisch reingezogen und bin fix durchgekommen.
> ...



Ich würde es ja gern in Englisch lesen, aber dafür reicht mein Englisch nicht aus... Kannst du mir auch ein Buch in Deutsch empfehlen.


----------



## juniverse (25. Mrz 2009)

EmrahKilic hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde es ja gern in Englisch lesen, aber dafür reicht mein Englisch nicht aus... Kannst du mir auch ein Buch in Deutsch empfehlen.



Die -Head First- Bücherz heißen auf Deutsch "Von Kopf bis Fuss".

Und bei den Addisson Wesley Core and More Servlet Büchernz besitze ich vom Core zumindest die deutsche Version.

Amazon hilft. Im Zweifelsfall..
Servlets and JSP von Kopf bis Fuß: Sicher durch die Prüfung zum Sun Certified Web Component Developer: Amazon.de: Bryan Basham, Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates, Jörg Beyer, Lars Schulten: Bücher

Core Servlets and JavaServer Pages 2: Advanced Technologies: 2 Enterprise Edition: Amazon.de: Marty Hall, Larry Brown: Englische Bücher

ansonsten dass übliche angebot, was so rumsteht bei amazon. oder unifachbuch.de




Ansonsten kannst du auch nach Literatur für das Zertifikat SWCD(SunCertifiedWebComponentDeveloperOderSo) von Java googlen tun. Da steht genau alles drin, was du wissen musst. (ok.meist in Englisch...)


----------



## ARadauer (27. Mrz 2009)

java ee5 von thomas stark gibt einen guten überblick über die ganze thematik...


----------



## juniverse (27. Mrz 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> java ee5 von thomas stark gibt einen guten überblick über die ganze thematik...




.. danke.. hatte da mal ein paar stunden reingekuckt :rtfm:und es eigentlich in die kathegorie "ultra oberflächlich":noe: gebannt, weil jedes thema in den kapiteln nur kurz angesprochen wird. 
ok. der jsp und servlet bereich könnte genau richtig skaliert sein, wenn man schnelle erfolge provozieren will. das motiviert dann wenigstens. .. aber grundlagen sehen anders aus! und architektur und design... 
und: wehe er bugt.... :shock:

trotzdem danke.


----------



## maki (27. Mrz 2009)

> in die kathegorie "ultra oberflächlich" gebannt


Sehe ich genauso.



> head first servlets und jsp checken


Ist imho nicht für Anfänger gedacht/geeignet.


----------

